# Federhärte im Hardride 04?



## fabu78 (3. März 2004)

Hallo,
mal ne Frage an alle Hardride Fahrer mit nem DNM ST-8 RC 190mm Einbaulänge!

Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung so um die 66 kg und bekomm den Dämpfer(650lbs)
schon recht schnell zum durchschlagen.
Laut einer tollen Berechnung ( http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm ) soll ich bei meinem Gewicht sogar ne Feder mit 550lbs fahren    

Was für eine Federhärte fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht???


----------



## cedartec (3. März 2004)

@fabu

Ich (0.115t, Wildsau Hardride 03, 1.5", XXL) hatte den DNM St - 8RC mit einer 1100er Feder und das ging gut. Jetzt habe ich getauscht auf Romic und fahre mit einer 880er Feder und viel Vergnügen.

Gruss, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabu78 (3. März 2004)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @fabu
> 
> Ich (0.115t, Wildsau Hardride 03, 1.5", XXL) hatte den DNM St - 8RC mit einer 1100er Feder und das ging gut. Jetzt habe ich getauscht auf Romic und fahre mit einer 880er Feder und viel Vergnügen.
> 
> Gruss, gerhard



Oh! Über einen Romic habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber was bezahlt man denn hier in Deutschland so dafür? In den USA soll er ja um die 360 $ kosten.

mfg


----------



## cedartec (4. März 2004)

@fabu78

Nun, im Bikeshop steht, dass er bei Toxoholics 498 Euro kosten soll. Ich habe ihn direkt bei Romic (http://www.romicmfg.com/iexplore/index.php) bestellt.
Kosten: Dämpfer 365 Dollar + Transport UPS 45 Dollar + Zoll & MWST, also ich bin insgesamt auf ca. 405 Euro gekommen, aber der Transport war mein Fehler, geht bestimmt billiger. Um die ca. 6% Zoll und die 16% kommste wohl nur rum, wenn Du selber hinfährst   .

Ich bin sehr zufrieden bisher mit dem Teil - geht prächtig in der Wildsau. Nur der eMail Kontakt mit Romic ist gelegentlich etwas zäh. Es waren ein paar Anrufe notwendig, ist aber mit billiger telefonieren auch kein Ding (ca. 2.6 Cent/Min).

cheers, gerhard


----------



## fabu78 (4. März 2004)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @fabu78
> 
> Nun, im Bikeshop steht, dass er bei Toxoholics 498 Euro kosten soll. Ich habe ihn direkt bei Romic (http://www.romicmfg.com/iexplore/index.php) bestellt.
> Kosten: Dämpfer 365 Dollar + Transport UPS 45 Dollar + Zoll & MWST, also ich bin insgesamt auf ca. 405 Euro gekommen, aber der Transport war mein Fehler, geht bestimmt billiger. Um die ca. 6% Zoll und die 16% kommste wohl nur rum, wenn Du selber hinfährst   .
> ...



Hi! Hab ne PM vom Joker bekommen die vertreiben die bei www.joker-sports.de und zu einem super Preis um die 320 Euro glaub ich. Da werd ich dann früher oder später zuschlagen müssen  
mfg


----------



## cedartec (4. März 2004)

@fabu78

....jo, das würde ich zu dem Preis auch tun!

Viel Spass, gruss, gerhard


----------



## Mugnog (3. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe irgendwo mal ne Umrechnungstabelle gesehen für die Härte der Eibachfedern in Bezug auf lbs.

Wiess jemand wo die war? In ner Zeitung? Hier im Forum?

Oder kennt sich damit jemand aus.

Danke.


----------



## Blackholez (5. April 2004)

Hi 

ich wiege 83 fahr nen 550er Manitou Feder bei 190 einbaulänge. 
Aber ich denke mal das kannst du nicht vergleichen zwecks SPV und so. 

Hatte anfangs nen Rock Schox Pro Deluxe DH (ich glaub so heist er) mit ner 600er Feder das ging so la la wenn man se richtig zugedreht hat.

cu


----------



## woodstock (5. April 2004)

hatte mim spv ne 550er in der mittleren federwegseinstellung ... hab damals ca. 78 kg gewogen und war ok bis etwas zu weich
der spv ist mittlerweile gehimmelt und centurion stellt sich auch ein bissle an, also wird im moment fox (auch in 190) gefahren.
ne neue 550er feder, größte federwegseinstellung, wiege im moment ca. 70 und ist eigentlich optimal ... mit wenig vorspannung ca. 35% sag, mit viel vorspannung (im moment nach den erfahrungen in köln) 25%.

-> taugt


----------



## Airhaenz (5. April 2004)

Jau,

die SPV Dämpfer kann man nach meiner Erfahrung mit weicheren Federn fahren. Wiege 65kg und fahre ne 450x2 Feder(keine Vorspannung 35%SAG). Bei nem normalen Dämpfer hätte ich 550 - 600 montiert.


----------



## Mugnog (5. April 2004)

müsste es ja ungefähr hinhauen.

Wiege 83 Kilo und habe den SPV Dämpfer (190 mm Einbaulänge und 50mm Hub.) mit ner 600 Eibach Feder bekommen.
Kam mir nur so weich vor, habe aber gehört, dass der Manitou besser mit einer weicheren Feder arbeitet.
Habe auch ungefähr 35-40% Sag. Konnte ihn leider noch nicht so richtig testen. Aber bald steht mein Bike.

Grüsse

Ahoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (5. April 2004)

Also ich wiege auch ungefähr so viel wie du und fahre auch die 650iger feder in der Hardride 03 mit DNM.Habe allerdings kaum Durchschläge gehabt,selbst bei DH Rennen nicht.  
Habe jetzt mal eine 750iger feder ausprobiert(aber bei einer 200 mm Einbaulänge) und das gefällt mir nicht so gut.
Grüsse der Arschi


----------



## fabu78 (5. April 2004)

Also erst mal danke für die Antworten!  
Aber ich versteh das nicht, wie gesagt wiege ich nichtmal 65 kg und mein Dämpfer hat mit viel Vorspannung schon über 30% sag und ich bekomme ihn schon mit etwas Schwung im Stand zum durchschlagen und erst recht dann beim Dropen.
Naja ich glaub der wirds sowieso nicht mehr lange machen und dann kommt endlich ein ordentlicher bei!  
mfg der Conny


----------



## fabu78 (6. April 2004)

Ach und wenn jemand zufällig noch ne 700er oder 750er Feder fürn 190er DNM Dämpfer hat bitt ne PM an mich! Und wenn jemand ein AXO PROTECTOR JACKET brauch ebenfalls bei mir melden!
Ist nagelneu und in der Größe M!


----------



## Mugnog (6. April 2004)

Will da der gute Pat etwa über unsere Säue herziehen?
Ist das nicht ein Fall für die WSRIGM (wildsaurideringeheimermission)   



			
				pat schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir nicht helfen, irgendwie springt bei mir und dem V8 der funke nicht.
> die sau gefällt mir aber auch nicht so richtig. ich find den dämpfer für den gebotenen federweg zu kurz. man muss elend harte federn fahren. zudem wird der dämpfer dadurch stärker belastet. da hab ich lieber einen etwas längeren (ergo auch schwereren) dämpfer, dafür aber ein humanes übersetzungsverhältnis. und die geo von den säuen, irgendwie sind mir die dinger im oberrohr zu kurz, oder im sitzrohr zu lang, je nachdem. dann lieber das votec.
> 
> ein richtig netter, grundsolider eingelenker kommt bei dir als alter viergelenkerfuchs wohl nicht in frage, oder?
> ...



Ja spinnt der denn??????????  
Also so etwas muss an die Öffentlichkeit gebracht werden. Gebt all euren Säuen die Fährte von Pat und lasst Sie jagen ....

Ahoi


----------



## woodstock (6. April 2004)

also, nur weil wir alle ne sau fahren, können wir die konstruktionsschwächelchen nicht von der hand weisen.
das übersetzungsverhältis ist mit 3,66 im untersten loch schon verdammt hoch und hat sicherlich schon zum ein oder anderen dämpferdefekt geführt. im vergleich zu einem eingelenker muss man jedoch zu gute schreiben, dass der dämpfer durch die irresteife konstruktion von jeglichen seitenbelastungen befreit wird. das wirkt sich ohne frage positiv auf die haltbarkeit aus.

der zweite punkt mit dem sitzrohr hat auch irgendwie etwas ... die verhältnisse oberrohr zu sitzrohr erinnern irgendwie an ein rennrad (s 530/425; m 550/480; l 570/500). anderer seits ist alutech eine custom-schmiede, die meiner ansicht nach den namen vollends verdient (im gegensatz zu z.b. nicolai, wo jede noch so kleine änderung hunderte euro aufpreis kostet, weil die anfertigung einer neuen schweisslehre nicht ganz günstig ist - naja eigentlich verständlich, aber trotzdem ist hier die frage ob die kunden damit net zu den standartmodellen gelenkt werden), weil jürgen wirklich fast jede änderung für lau umsetzen kann - d.h. ein sitzrohr könnte ja auch gekürzt werden!

was mir noch negativ an der sau aufgefallen ist, ist die hohe oberrohrhöhe und das hohe tretlager bei steileren lenkwinkeln.


----------



## cedartec (6. April 2004)

@Mugnog

...wenn er die Säue nicht mag, mmmh, Eingelenker bringens doch nicht wirklich  , ist halt seine Meinung, wir wissen es doch besser  .

Interessanterweise funzt bei mir die Sau optimal, wie schon bemerkt jetzt auch mit 880er Feder und Romic, wohingegen CD Jekyll überhaupt nix funzt (ohne damit einen CD Eingelenker-Liebhaber Thread aufmachen zu wollen). So, let's have fun with Hardride und singularis porcus...

@ woodstock
..macht's denn trotzdem Spass, oder ist das eine Verletzungsbedingte Depri-Phase?  

cheers, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (7. April 2004)

Soweit ich weiss ist es bei nem 4gelenker besser mit etwas kürzeren Dämpfern zu fahren, da die Seitenkräfte vom Hinterbau bei nem 4 Gelenker stärker sind als bei nem eingelenker. 
Bei nem Eigelenker solls wieder besser sein mit nem langen Dämpfer zu fahren weil dieser dann sensibler einzustellen ist. 
Soweit hab ichs im Kopf. 
Vielleicht kann dazu ja jemand der ne Ahnung hat was dazu sagen.

Neue Federn sind am Anfang übrigens härter ich weiss nicht obs da physikalische Grundlagen gibt - aber die Erfahrung zeigts.

cu


----------



## Blackholez (7. April 2004)

Dann muss ich noch was zu Votec loswerden

@ Patt 

ich finds echt ok auch Kritik zu üben. Aber als Votecfahrer ist es schon frech ich mein da fetzt doch dauern der Hinterbau wech     
Dafür sitzt man aber gut     "War n Witz ja" (nicht das mit dem Hinterbau der bricht echt aber wer austeilt muss auch einstecken)  


cu


----------



## cedartec (7. April 2004)

@Blackholez

Also das mit den Seitenkräften, die auf den Dämpfer wirken, würde ich mir noch einmal überlegen. Beim Eingelenker muss der Dämpfer nämlich die Seitenkräfte aufnehmen, wohingegen das bei dem Mehrgelenker eben die anderen Gelenke noch mit übernehmen. Die Länge des Dämpfers, die Sinn macht, hängt doch wohl eher vom Übersetzungsverhältnis des Rahmens ab, denn um den gleichen realen Federweg zu erreichen genügt beim grossen Übersetzungsverhältnis eben ein Dämpfer mit einem kleinen Federweg (kleiner Dämpfer) und bei einem kleinen Überstzungsverhältnis muss halt ein Dämpfer mit einem grossen Federweg (grosser Dämpfer) her.

Welche Auswirkung dies auf die Sensibilität der Einstellung hat   , bei einem Dämpfer mit langem Federweg, denke ich kann man "sensibler" einstellen, da mehr Weg zu beeinflussen ist - ist aber unabhängig ob Ein- oder Mehrgelenker.

cheers, gerhard


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (11. April 2004)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> hatte mim spv ne 550er in der mittleren federwegseinstellung ... hab damals ca. 78 kg gewogen und war ok bis etwas zu weich
> der spv ist mittlerweile gehimmelt und centurion stellt sich auch ein bissle an, also wird im moment fox (auch in 190) gefahren.
> ne neue 550er feder, größte federwegseinstellung, wiege im moment ca. 70 und ist eigentlich optimal ... mit wenig vorspannung ca. 35% sag, mit viel vorspannung (im moment nach den erfahrungen in köln) 25%.
> 
> -> taugt




Hi,

wenig Vorspannung -> wieviele Umdrehungen?
viel Vorspannung    ->               "

Danke im voraus!

Ich (ca. 75 kg) fahr derzeit einen 200er RC mit 700er-Feder in der Einstellung mit dem kleinsten Übersetzungsverhältnis.
Mußte heute in Bad Wildbad feststellen, dass die Funktion des Hinterbaus in keinster Weise mit der Front (Shiver DC) mithalten kann. Habe mit der Druckstufe (ganz offen, 1- bis 3 Klicks zugedreht) und der Zugstufe experimentiert. Brachte aber nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis. 

Stimmt die hier http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm berechnete Federrate mit der überein, die ihr in euren Säuen fährt?


----------



## Maui (13. April 2004)

Ich hab einen Fox Vanilla RC 200/57 mit einer Federhärte lb von 750 
datt past gud bei 92000g


----------



## Mugnog (13. April 2004)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab einen Fox Vanilla RC 200/57 mit einer Federhärte lb von 750
> datt past gud bei 92000g




Wenn man Dein Bild im Benutzeralbum so anschaut kommen bei mir Zweifel auf..l              
Grüsse
DER MUGNOG


----------



## kettenlutscher (13. April 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich (ca. 75 kg) fahr derzeit einen 200er RC mit 700er-Feder in der Einstellung mit dem kleinsten Übersetzungsverhältnis.
> Mußte heute in Bad Wildbad feststellen, dass die Funktion des Hinterbaus in keinster Weise mit der Front (Shiver DC) mithalten kann. Habe mit der Druckstufe (ganz offen, 1- bis 3 Klicks zugedreht) und der Zugstufe experimentiert. Brachte aber nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.



Kein Wunder das sich hinten nix tut, viel zu hart... Ich fahre die Sau auch mit einem 200er fox mit 57 Hub, wiege 83kg und habe eine 650er Feder, schlägt nicht durch und spricht fein an. Also mit 75 kg bist du mit 500 oder 550 ganz gut bedient.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. April 2004)

kettenlutscher schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Wunder das sich hinten nix tut, viel zu hart... Ich fahre die Sau auch mit einem 200er fox mit 57 Hub, wiege 83kg und habe eine 650er Feder, schlägt nicht durch und spricht fein an. Also mit 75 kg bist du mit 500 oder 550 ganz gut bedient.



Hi,

danke Dir!

Ich hab' hier noch 'ne 550er rumliegen. Werde diese mal die Woche einbauen und dann am WE in Bad Wildbad testen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. April 2004)

Hi,

so, mit der 550er-Feder funzt alles perfekt.


----------

